# Oil Tray Under Screened Bottom Board



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

The ones I've seen used a West hive beetle trap beneath the screeened bottom. The West trap comes with a cover that allows the beetles to get into the tray but the bees can't. Can you use one of those?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The bees are probably flying or crawling under the bottom board. This is a more common problem than you can imagine. Sealing the front edge with a 16 by 2 board is enough to solve it. If you have bees clustering under the screen this is the problem and solution.


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

I run pans under all my hives. These are solid wooden boxes on all sides (front, bottom & sides) over which #6 screen is placed. The rear-removable tray seals off the back when in place. Other than one that might have snuck in while I was changing oil, never had bees in the pan.


----------



## Sully1882 (Jul 18, 2011)

greenbeehives.com has one that is awesome! It's what I have and I love it. 

http://greenbeehives.com/ipk-small-hive-beetle-trap-assembled-and-painted.html

first week I caught lots of beetles.... since then one or two here and there, maybe three a month now and I never see any other evidence of them in the hive.

hth,

Sully


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

sully is absolutely right, good product!


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Hoods - I'm trying to figure out how to clean the plastic trays that fit underneath. Are yours plastic? If yes, how do you clean them? Mine are so dirty I can't easily tell what's new that's falling in. I have lined with foil but would rather just clean. Any suggestions?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Be nice to your grocery shopper and she will buy you an aluminum (disposable) cookie sheet for about $1.47. They are reusable but so cheap you have a choice.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

That's a good idea, Americas, but in my current sitch, that would leave a gap large enough for bees to get to. I really like the oil trays, for the most part, because there is no question about something NOT getting out of an oil pool vs sticky tray.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Here are the ones I build and I have about 6 bux in them when done the pan is a half sheet cake pan from a food service place for .99¢


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

Honeyman, how bad is SHB in Gary? Do you really have theat much of a problem?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*They are BAD I saw some yesterday if you don`t have them you will*


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Ed, don't bees get in the open space and into the oil tray?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

If you build it so the pan fits tight to the bottom they wont

If you guys talk nice to Barry he mite draw on up for the palns section opcorn:


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

Try sealing the gap with duct tape.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

BigGun - please don't over simplify.  (I'm sure the solution MUST be much more difficult! ha!)


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Made the same thing as Honeyman after seeing his post last year. Easy and cheap, made from 2X4s
I made a plywood bottom and a piece of wood that slides in behind the drip pan. Seals up the oil pan. 

Going to to make one without a bottom entrance. Adding a plywood bottom that can slide out.


----------

